# Για γερμανομαθή μέλη (και όχι μόνο ;-) )



## kapa18 (Feb 17, 2009)

Σε ένα γερμανικό φόρουμ που ανακάλυψα τυχαία, βρήκα αυτό το ποστ ενός Γερμανού που ζητάει να του μεταφράσει κάποιος στα ελληνικά μια επιστολή που έχει γράψει, για να τη στείλει στον εραστή της γυναίκας του. :-D


----------



## crystal (Feb 17, 2009)

Ρε, τον φουκαρά! Πνίγομαι τώρα, αλλά θέλω να παρατηρήσω τη σεμνοτυφία του αυτόματου μεταφραστή, που έχει βάλει σαν πρώτη απόδοση για το sex το ''φύλο''!


----------



## kapa18 (Feb 17, 2009)

Ε λοιπόν δεν είχα δει καν τα παρακάτω. Ευχαριστώ για την επισήμανση, crystal! :-D


----------



## nickel (Feb 17, 2009)

Καλημέρα σας. Παρακαλώ, μια και τα γερμανικά μου δεν μπορούν να πάνε πέρα από την απόδοση μιας λέξης, κάποιος γερμανομαθής να προσφερθεί να βοηθήσει, έστω κι αν δεν το κάνει τώρα αμέσως.


----------



## kapa18 (Feb 17, 2009)

Nickel, το ποστ του κυρίου είναι από τον Οκτώβριο. Λογικά μέχρι σήμερα θα το έχει λύσει πια το θεματάκι του.


----------



## nickel (Feb 17, 2009)

LOL. Κι εγώ δεν είχα δει τα παραπάνω. Θα αναφέρεσαι, φαντάζομαι, στο μεταφραστικό θεματάκι του.


----------



## kapa18 (Feb 17, 2009)

nickel said:


> LOL. Κι εγώ δεν είχα δει τα παραπάνω. Θα αναφέρεσαι, φαντάζομαι, στο μεταφραστικό θεματάκι του.



...και στο προσωπικό!


----------



## chris (Feb 17, 2009)

Τι πολιτισμός, όμως, τι λεπτότητα, όπως παρατήρησε η φίλη Κάπα!
Εδώ θα το είχε λύσει το θεματάκι του με τη διεθνή γλώσσα της σφαλιάρας!


----------

